# KENYA | Railways



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Completed Railway section at Tsavo

Instagram-Megaprojects Kenya


----------



## IRSE (Jan 12, 2015)

*Double track*



Swede said:


> Three follow-up questions:
> 
> What gauges are neighbouring regions of Africa using?
> Will there be direct connections between the East African network and other regions?
> What signalling system will be used? ERTMS?


====================

The biggest design error will be to install a single track. An intercity track can never be single track as it beats the logic when only one train has to go through a section. Remember there will be an exponential growth in rail passenger usage and we do not want to be redoing a new project in 10 yeras time when we realize that a single track is the greatest bottleneck to infrastructure capacity. You would rather build a short section with a double track as the returns will be unimagined.


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

IRSE said:


> ====================
> 
> The biggest design error will be to install a single track. An intercity track can never be single track as it beats the logic when only one train has to go through a section. Remember there will be an exponential growth in rail passenger usage and we do not want to be redoing a new project in 10 yeras time when we realize that a single track is the greatest bottleneck to infrastructure capacity. You would rather build a short section with a double track as the returns will be unimagined.


Yeah..
It's kinda weird building a single track railway but there will be 40 stations over a distance of 485 km. That will make up for everything over the short term.


----------



## Swede (Aug 24, 2002)

IRSE said:


> ====================
> 
> The biggest design error will be to install a single track. An intercity track can never be single track as it beats the logic when only one train has to go through a section. Remember there will be an exponential growth in rail passenger usage and we do not want to be redoing a new project in 10 yeras time when we realize that a single track is the greatest bottleneck to infrastructure capacity. You would rather build a short section with a double track as the returns will be unimagined.





african said:


> Yeah..
> It's kinda weird building a single track railway but there will be 40 stations over a distance of 485 km. That will make up for everything over the short term.


Considering the size of the project, the costs and how the traffic needs to build up I can see why one would do single track, especially with 40 stations on the route that (I assume) all will have passing tracks. Sweden has newly built single track railways (up in the sparsely populated north), but those parts aren't expected to have the kind of traffic increase we all can see happening in Kenya.
So... Sure, build it mostly single track now (with passing tracks) but if they don't prepare bridges, tunnels, rights of way and such for double tracking that would make very little sense.


----------



## MarcVD (Dec 1, 2008)

Swede said:


> So... Sure, build it mostly single track now (with passing tracks) but if they don't prepare bridges, tunnels, rights of way and such for double tracking that would make very little sense.


Depends of the money available...

How much additional cost comes in from building the platform for a double
track right from the start ? Knowing that for security reasons, double-track
tunnel bores are not very much in favor those days ? How does it compare
with building for single track and enlarging later if required ?

On the other hand, those days, with enough passing loops and centralized
traffic control, it's amazing to see how much traffic can be done with one
track only...


----------



## Swede (Aug 24, 2002)

Well, they don't have to build everything but the second track, the minimum would be to have the plan for how the second track will fit in ready and make sure nothing being built now will make double tracking harder and that nothing gets built where the next track will go. 
Tunnels and bridges area a special case though. Like you said having one bore per track is common now and just making sure the space the second bore will go is kept free of other works would do wonders. The same for bridges: either build it wide enough for two tracks and use the empty space for a small road (maybe not open for cars) or make sure there's space to put in a parallel bridge later.
Making sure one isn't messing it up for one's future self doesn't have to cost any real money (though you can always do more prep-work if you've got the money - but if you do, why not put in a few more passing tracks?)


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Inspection of track laying site at Mtito Andei​


Netlink said:


> ​


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Concrete Sleeper factory and skills transfer



Kenyan_yungin said:


> more, great pics from>>> @megaprojectske​
> *Looks like there's some skills transfer going on.*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Kenyan_yungin said:


> Kenya's President, Uhuru Kenyatta inspecting ongoing construction of SGR
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------------------


----------



## chaking-2014 (May 24, 2013)

nice work


----------



## [atomic] (Oct 12, 2013)

african said:


> ----------------------
> Kenya's President, Uhuru Kenyatta inspecting ongoing construction of SGR


^^
no Track welding?


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

[atomic] said:


> ^^
> no Track welding?


I actually dunno if there's any track welding.


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

SGR Mtito Andei Station​


jeremyt said:


>


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Kenyan_yungin said:


> *Aerial view of the progress.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


--------------


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Netlink said:


> BridgeGirder 3 done....700 More to go!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


---------------


----------



## lunarwhite (Jun 18, 2014)

Here is a YouTube video from September 2014 about a section of.the meter gauge network that was taken over by the principal shipper due to poor service from the government railway. As part of the deal, the private operator receives a subsidy from the government to continue to provide passenger service to isolated villages along the way and even deliver water to these villages.

http://youtu.be/h6K0uYU_zUg

It shows the condition of the meter gauge trakage compared to the new standard gauge railway.


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

*Busy day on the ground...... SGR full steam ahead!*​


Kenyan_yungin said:


>


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...an-new-line-to-start-in-july.html?channel=538
> 
> *Second stage of Kenyan new line to start in July*
> Monday, February 02, 2015
> ...


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

SE9 said:


> *Standard Gauge Railway: CRBC not to pay VAT, other levies on construction materials*
> NTV Kenya | 4 February 2015


............


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Concrete Sleepers for SGR

Instagram-Megaprojects Kenya


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Sunfuns said:


> This project makes a lot of sense from both Kenyan and Chinese point of view. One could argue even that it isn't quite ambitious enough by building it single track the entire way, but I guess money doesn't grow on trees even for Chinese.
> 
> One thing however puzzled me after reading this entire thread - a huge number of stations are projected (40, right?) and I imagine most of them would have little importance as far as freight is concerned (main reason for existence of the project, as far as I understand). I assume then that a significant passenger traffic is forecast as well, but then why are only 6 locomotives for passenger rail being acquired?


Yeah 40 stations, most of them aren't going to matter in terms of freight.

I think the passenger trains being acquired are to test how the line is gonna do passenger wise. After a few years those Kenya would probably start focussing more on higher speed rail so those trains won't matter as much.


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Construction of elevated railway in Athi River

NTV | 14th August 2015


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Kenya SGR




















































































































​
Courtesy: Netlink


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Groundbreaking Ceremony for the Construction of the Nairobi South Station






























































​
Courtesy: Netlink


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Locomotive delivery in Mombasa

















































































​
Courtesy: Netlink

Pace of construction and delivery has actually been super fast


----------



## t2contra (Oct 10, 2007)

Railway construction is mutually beneficial to Africans and Chinese alike.


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Renders for Nairobi South Station







Courtesy: Shocks


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Current Progress 













































Sultan hamud


















Courtesy: kaguangi1


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Kenya standard gauge railway on course five months after launch

CCTV Africa | 24 October 2015


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Chinese Technology in Africa | Standard Gauge Railway

CCTV Africa | 31 October 2015







For those who think Africans are too dumb to work with the Chinese

The Railway will really benefit the whole of the East African Region


----------



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

It's projects like this that make me wish we Western countries could get over the various governmental problems faced in African (though not just African) countries, so that we can aid the continent in ways that really affect daily life there. It seems to be progressing quite well, too.

I'm also very glad to see that the Chinese are at least making a show of technology and skill transfer. Anything to help local economies is good; I only hope that the occasional story of mistreatment of Kenyans is the exception, not the rule.


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

aquaticko said:


> It's projects like this that make me wish we Western countries could get over the various governmental problems faced in African (though not just African) countries, so that we can aid the continent in ways that really affect daily life there. It seems to be progressing quite well, too.
> 
> I'm also very glad to see that the Chinese are at least making a show of technology and skill transfer. Anything to help local economies is good; I only hope that the occasional story of mistreatment of Kenyans is the exception, not the rule.


I can say that stories such as the mistreatment uve heard of are a rare case for Kenya. Another thing is that Western stereotypes make African countries look like they dont have democracy. Kenya has democracy, internet freedom is better than "actual democracies" like S. Korea. Actually the internet is ranked free. In Kenya people say whatever they want even about the President and nothing happens to them, I can't even say the same for S. Korea, because I've heard stories. 

Another thing is that a lot of Kenyans see China as a development partner, cause the West just pillaged everything they could. Kenya's economy is now growing, the roads have never been better, although we need to start working on having sidewalks outside the business districts.

What bothers me is that no one talks about news like Bloomberg ranks Kenya’s growth rate third globally (source) when it comes to any African country. Everyone thinks Africans are weak and need a lot of aid. Even Kenyan govt policy has had to be specific and say that Kenya needs investment not handouts that don't change anything. People come to Kenya and build friggin wells and they think they've done sth, they haven't. The Chinese are actually building stuff. e.g. AVIC International Africa will be putting up six towers. Kenya needs investments not wells, those NGOs building wells could start a fund that channels their money towards life changing investment, not BS.


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Standard Gauge Railway Project changing lives of Kenyan local communities

CCTV Africa | 4th November 2015







Track laying has begun and is on schedule.


----------



## da_scotty (Nov 4, 2008)

Just wondering if I mist this. But is the new railway going to be electrified?


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

da_scotty said:


> Just wondering if I mist this. But is the new railway going to be electrified?


Some news reports claim that they will but I'm unsure. However, I feel like they are likely to electrify the railway. Just check a few pages back, I posted a link from a reliable Kenyan paper saying that they will.


----------



## Swede (Aug 24, 2002)

african said:


> Some news reports claim that they will but I'm unsure. However, I feel like they are likely to electrify the railway. Just check a few pages back, I posted a link from a reliable Kenyan paper saying that they will.


I'd be very surprised if the SGR isn't at least prepared for electrification. All clearances and such are bound to be the right size to fit the poles and wires in. 
Why? Because the whole project is about long-term thinking! Electrification, if not done right away, will be talked about within a few years as solar power becomes very, very widespread.


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

*Mombasa West Station*
Kenya Railways


























Courtesy: Adm.Adama


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

*Nairobi South Station​*Kenya Railways


























Courtesy: Adm.Adama


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

*Voi Station*
Kenya Railways

















​
*Mariakani Station​*Kenya Railways


















Courtesy: Adm.Adama


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

*Miaseny Station​*Kenya Railways


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

*Mtito Andei Station​*Kenya Railways


----------



## suasion (Sep 7, 2015)

Looks like they are going to blow the budgeton the stations. 

how many trains per day will use these stations? 
Are they going to put some money aside for upkeep and maintenance of these buildings?


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

suasion said:


> Looks like they are going to blow the budgeton the stations.
> 
> how many trains per day will use these stations?
> Are they going to put some money aside for upkeep and maintenance of these buildings?


They probably have to keep money aside for upkeep. And some of these stations will probably have shops or a mall etc, which would be able to generate enough revenue for upkeep.

Initially people were complaining that the cost of rail per km in Kenya was way higher than that of Ethiopia. The total cost of the wagons and stations are included in the construction cost. Also Kenyan rail is going to have complete grid separation.

Compared to the stations along the Djibouti - Addis Ababa Railway these look way better. So the stations and complete separation is probably why Kenya's cost was higher.

Initial delivery of freight trains is 56, long term delivery will be 100. Initial delivery of passenger trains will be 4, long term 6 trains. I think u can use those figures to estimate the use of the stations. There are 40 stations planned along the route. I will post them below.


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

^^Check page 1 to see the 40 stations etc. Its an old list so u wont find Mombasa West Station etc, so when I find the updated list I'll post it.


----------



## suasion (Sep 7, 2015)

I'm just wondering about the need for such elaborate stations when there are so few trains. It has been my experience in East Africa, that many overelaborate buildings get built only, to rapidly deteriorate because of poor/ expensive upkeep. Perhaps more modest easily maintainable structures proportional to the amount of traffic might be more appropriate.


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

suasion said:


> I'm just wondering about the need for such elaborate stations when there are so few trains. It has been my experience in East Africa, that many overelaborate buildings get built only, to rapidly deteriorate because of poor/ expensive upkeep. Perhaps more modest easily maintainable structures proportional to the amount of traffic might be more appropriate.


Kenya's economy is growing and I dont think they'll stick with the actual number of trains just like they werent content with the railway ending at Nairobi. The railway is being extended to Naivasha even though the cost per km.

In any case no one is really gonna change their opinion about any country in Africa just cause I tell them things are different. But things are. Even most roads Ive driven in Kenya are smoother.

And why dont Kenyans deserve good looking buildings and railway stations? Those stations might lack passengers but if KR is thinking long term they can have malls and shops that can generate revenue until those stations build up capacity. Those stations aren't being built in complete isolation. No one wants railway stations expanded 20 times in the next 10 years. 

Infrastructure is how an economy grows, u dont build infrastructure only with short term goals in mind. On maintenance, Kenya's tall buildings aren't exremely dire, u make it sound as if everything is completely crumbling and etc. Kenya is fine in terms of maintenance.


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

^^
To add on to what I've said, your opinion also says what a Westerner would say. i.e. when the World Bank was asked to fund the project they said the current rail is fine, which is complete BS. The Chinese were asked and they asked when they could start, Africa for the most part has been stuck in a dark economic age because no one thought any money could be made in Africa.

When the Chinese came along, investment into Africa grew exponentially and thats when all Western powers who had been pouring aid started saying the Chinese were exploiting us. What a joke because they'd been giving money to build wells and wondering why economies weren't growing while the Chinese have been building game changing infrastructure.

The ideas that African economies cant handle, or Africans cant have or Africans cant achieve is dead. Kenyans are aiming for the top and they can't get there by building mediocre stations because it'll make people more comfortable. Kenya needs structures that represent a proper image of the country. Those structures will also boost investor confidence. We cant stop building because some idiot running a company doesnt allocate money to maintain a building.

Game changing infrastructure is what should put Kenya ahead, its how China started its how we'll go. If no one approves Kenyans could care less. Same thing has happened with Lamu Port project, foreigners who know nothing about poverty keep saying Kenya shouldn't develop the port even though it will give a lot of jobs and change the economy. They want the people in Lamu to remain poor and not develop the port so that their way of life is maintained?? No one wants to be poor.

People in Lamu arent like those tribes in the Amazon, they are people who live in a city that was founded in the 12th century. And in any case economic success in Korea and Japan haven't destroyed their culture esp Japan.


----------



## suasion (Sep 7, 2015)

^^^^^^^^^^
hno:
Thank you for stereotyping me and playing the racist card, but ask yourself this, which is it better to invest money in 
(a) Rolling stock, track and signalling so an African country can get the railway system it needs and the users deserve. or 
(b) Nice big station buildings which will see only a handful of trains a day so just because Europe has them.

There are many stations here in Europe which have hundreds of departures a day which are modest compared to some of these proposals and I know I would prefer to see my ticket money spent on more and faster connections than maintaining a monument to somebodys ego.


----------



## Adm.Adama (Jan 29, 2012)

You do know almost half of Kenya's population lives along this rail corridor. These stations will be important since it will reopen these areas up for development. Not only that tourism will boom once again since these stations will be fairly close to several tourist sites. And just like it was when the old meter gauge was operating back in the day.


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

suasion said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^
> hno:
> Thank you for stereotyping me and playing the racist card, but ask yourself this, which is it better to invest money in
> (a) Rolling stock, track and signalling so an African country can get the railway system it needs and the users deserve. or
> ...


You are welcome bro. But lets get sth right saying u have a Western mindset had nothing to do with racism. And me saying people are used to Africa not being able to achieve has nothing to do with racism, its just what it is.

And we arent building because Europe has them. We stopped doing things for others, we want the stations because we want nice stuff in our own country.


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Adm.Adama said:


> You do know almost half of Kenya's population lives along this rail corridor. These stations will be important since it will reopen these areas up for development. Not only that tourism will boom once again since these stations will be fairly close to several tourist sites. And just like it was when the old meter gauge was operating back in the day.


Dude this guy knows absolutely nothing about Kenya, dont bother explaining anything to him. He is one of those African countries needs to spend money on other things types.


----------



## suasion (Sep 7, 2015)

^^^^^^^^^^^^




> Initial delivery of passenger trains will be 4, long term 6 trains.


nuff said


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

suasion said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> nuff said


Cause they are never going to buy more trains ever. More than half of Kenyans reside along that corridor. The network will go all the way to Malaba then on to Kampala and Kigali. And those are the trains included in the construction cost.


----------



## Sunfuns (Mar 26, 2012)

We'll see how successful this railway is in 5-10 years... In principle it could be a big success because of number of people in the area and large potential for goods. In practice however I'm suspicious of a very large number of stations and very few passenger trains ordered so far. What it seems to me is that backers of this scheme don't care much about passengers or at least not yet. It's just for moving goods from Nairobi to the coast.


----------



## suasion (Sep 7, 2015)

I don't think theres much doubt it will be a success, it's just a pity about the lack of passenger services.


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

suasion said:


> I don't think theres much doubt it will be a success, it's just a pity about the lack of passenger services.


Some of ur concerns are legit, but the construction standard being done here is high and compared to e.g. the Addis - Djibouti railway it will have complete grid separation so as not to interfere with wildlife and so that there wont be any interference between rail and other motorised transport i.e. basically anything that uses roads. Even if they decide to expand either the road or rail it wont be much of a hassle. And im not worried about signaling or track quality. Rolling stock is ok because I highly doubt the trains they are bringing are meant to last. 

Track quality is high but the problem is that its single track and the've recently just announced they'll be extending the railway to Naivasha. So a single track railway that whole way.


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

They've started laying the T-beams
Kenya Railways


----------



## Sunfuns (Mar 26, 2012)

african said:


> Some of ur concerns are legit, but the construction standard being done here is high and compared to e.g. the Addis - Djibouti railway *it will have complete grid separation* so as not to interfere with wildlife and so that there wont be any interference between rail and other motorised transport i.e. basically anything that uses roads. Even if they decide to expand either the road or rail it wont be much of a hassle. And im not worried about signaling or track quality. Rolling stock is ok because I highly doubt the trains they are bringing are meant to last.
> 
> Track quality is high but the problem is that its single track and the've recently just announced they'll be extending the railway to Naivasha. So a single track railway that whole way.


You mean grade separation, right? Grid is only for electricity...


----------



## foxmulder (Dec 1, 2007)

Looking as a very promising project.


----------



## Adm.Adama (Jan 29, 2012)

suasion said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You do know that's the number of delivered trains to help with the construction. The rolling stock will be sufficient 56 diesel trains( we're not sure yet if tje route will be electrified.) 1,100 wagons and about 40 passenger coaches.


----------



## da_scotty (Nov 4, 2008)

I love the project, only thing is that some stations (like the above) seem to made in Google SketchUp and coloured by a five year old.


----------



## Adm.Adama (Jan 29, 2012)

da_scotty said:


> I love the project, only thing is that some stations (like the above) seem to made in Google SketchUp and coloured by a five year old.


It's for a small town so no need to be extravagant...


----------



## da_scotty (Nov 4, 2008)

You can make a really simple structure look ellegant. This bright yellow and sluggish concrete structure looks plain ugly. You can't tell me that a architect would look at that building and say "damm, I've done a great job here". 

This is a very simple station as well, same size at least:







(Corby Railway Station)


----------



## Adm.Adama (Jan 29, 2012)

da_scotty said:


> You can make a really simple structure look ellegant. This bright yellow and sluggish concrete structure looks plain ugly. You can't tell me that a architect would look at that building and say "damm, I've done a great job here".
> 
> This is a very simple station as well, same size at least:
> 
> ...


You know thats true... But kenyan architects still have a calling for old english architecture. But i think the design was chosen to keep things cool and away from the hot african sun.


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Talk Africa: The SGR Project in Kenya

CCTV Africa | 11th January 2016


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

CaspertheDj said:


> Image Courtesy of MegaprojectsKE on Facebook


--------

Emali is located in Makueni County not the Rift Valley as tagged on the page


----------



## tjrgx (Oct 12, 2013)

*First railway port in East Africa being constructed by China*






The first special port only for railway transportation is now being constructed by Chinese company in Mombasa, the major port city of Kenya.


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

CaspertheDj said:


> *Ndumoto Bridge*
> Courtesy of MegaprojectsKE
> 
> The Ndumoto 3 Bridge spans 215 meters across the Ndumoto seasonal river. The river causes extensive flooding in the area which necessitated a bridge of such length. The bridge has adopted a 2 T shaped abutment on both ends.


--------


----------



## MarcVD (Dec 1, 2008)

Do I understand well, from those pictures, that the line is single-track, but the 
right of way is foreseen for two tracks from the beginning ? What about bridges
and other constructions ? Also foreseen for double track ?


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

MarcVD said:


> Do I understand well, from those pictures, that the line is single-track, but the
> right of way is foreseen for two tracks from the beginning ? What about bridges
> and other constructions ? Also foreseen for double track ?


The line is single track which is a failure on the part of the govt and the financier.

However, there are multiple tracks when u approach the passing stations which are like 33

There are also 7 major stations, which obviously have double track.

Its single track even for bridges, sadly the focus was to have a modern rail network that didnt affect wildlife migration patterns and etc.


----------



## Sunfuns (Mar 26, 2012)

I bet it was just to save money. Double track bridges/viaducts would affect wildlife migration just as much or little as a single track structure.


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Sunfuns said:


> I bet it was just to save money. Double track bridges/viaducts would affect wildlife migration just as much or little as a single track structure.


Yeah, pretty much. I wont argue on that.

But I was talking about wildlife migration because cost per km of rail in a country like Ethiopia is lower because not the same things have been done. 

Kenya's railway is grade separated even where animals cross, not the same case in Ethiopia's.

So for single track the govt has actually done well in terms of environmental impact etc even though its still friggin single track.


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Progress









Courtesy: Kenyan_yungin









Mazeras Super Bridge, North West of Mombasa. 

Courtesy: LaoTze


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Kenya's megaprojects: What can $50 billion do for a country?

CNN | 19th January 2016












> Mombasa rail station - Kenya is already an infrastructure powerhouse of East Africa -- leading the region for investment. But the next few years will see a quantum leap forward, with tens of billions of dollars to be spent on some of the world's most spectacular transport, energy and technology projects -- such as the new Mombasa rail station (above).
> 
> Through Vision 2030 (Kenya's economic and development blueprint), the government hopes to deliver a newly industrialized, middle-income country providing a high quality of life to all its citizens by 2030.


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

http://en.ccccltd.cn/pub/jtxww/zjxw/jx/201601/t20160121_45050.html

^^ 
The installation of telecommunication and signaling system at Masimba Station has been completed. Masimba Station will set the standard for other passing stations to follow. 

Courtesy: LaoTze


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

50 km of the SGR track laid, Transport Ministry says

Business Daily Africa | 14th January 2016















The station in the background is the Nairobi South Station, really hope it turns out like the renders

Also the partner countries now also include the DRC bringing the total number of partner states to 5, Kenya, Uganda, Rwanda, South Sudan and the DRC

Courtesy: kamauLM


----------



## tjrgx (Oct 12, 2013)

*Chinese new technologies introduced into Africa via Nairobi-Mombasa railway*

This Chinese-built Standard Gauge Railway connects Kenya’s largest cities, Nairobi and Mombasa.

With the expedition of the SGR project, the Chinese engineers have taken the accolades for the historical ‘project of the century’ with pride. Being the first time that the standard technology has been introduced in Kenya and Africa at large.


----------



## tjrgx (Oct 12, 2013)

*The SGR windfall: Firms cash in on mega rail project*

http://www.standardmedia.co.ke/busi...l-firms-cash-in-on-mega-rail-project&pageNo=1

The projections for 2016 are largely positive, which is welcome news for a country that faced headwinds for the better part of 2015. Analysts expect the economy to grow at over 5 per cent this year on the back of on-going infrastructure projects.

Prominent among these projects is the standard gauge railway (SGR). The Sh350 billion high-capacity railway line is the largest project in Kenya in half a century, and is supposed to run from the port city of Mombasa to the border town of Malaba. And while the project might have left a gaping hole in the country’s current account, analysts believe the project will make up for this once it starts running — or even before it is completed through the ‘multiplier effect’, as more people get employed and suppliers get paid.

Indeed, local suppliers of SGR hired by the project’s contractors, China Road and Bridge Corporation (CRBC), have started to cash in. They include manufacturers of cement and steel, sand harvesters and suppliers of explosives. One such happy supplier is Nitro Chemicals. The firm was contracted in mid-2014 to supply explosives for all phases of the project. Pratik Sanghrajka is a senior manager at Nitro Chemicals, and although he would not say the exact amount his company has made from the project, he admits that it is the best deal they have ever clinched. In fact, it is worth more than double the amount of business the firm has had to date, he said.

*New hires*

As a result, the company, which also supplies blasting materials to virtually all major cement manufacturers in the country, has had to double its imports of materials. This has required the outsourcing of more trucks for transport, hiring of more personnel, and, due to the sensitivity of the products, hiring of more police officers to escort the explosives to SGR sites. “Before, we only needed two officers for a simple delivery from Mombasa to Nairobi,” said Mr Pratik.

The railway project is also compelling local suppliers to re-align their business practices to those of the Chinese, which so far appears to be a good thing. Daniel Muriithi Migwi, the founder of construction firm Techno Aid, said he has had to learn to keep up with the working rate and ethic of the Chinese. Mr Migwi’s company was sub-contracted by CRBC to carry out stone pitching, that is, providing a hard-wearing surface for steep paths, as well as doing drainages. He admits the margins are not very good, but the huge volume of work makes up for this. “There is a lot of work, and you have to work very fast like the Chinese, otherwise you will delay the project. Your presence at the site is also very critical,” he said, adding that some sub-contractors have quit along the way as the work load was just too demanding for them. In a recent interview with Business Beat, Bamburi Cement Country Manager Bruno Pescheux said his firm had to change its standards to clinch the deal to supply SGR with cement. “[CRBC] wanted products that would comply with Chinese standards. Bamburi also has its standards. We were, therefore, forced to change our standards. We did not want to lose the market to imports, so we adopted their standards,” he said.

Steel Makers, one of the largest steel suppliers in the country and a major player in several high-profile infrastructure projects, is among five companies contracted to supply SGR with the structural alloy. Bobby Johnson, a director at Steel Makers, said he is happy with the fact that other local steel companies have got an opportunity to participate in the project. “A project of this magnitude cannot rely on one supplier,” he said, adding that multiple suppliers assure a contractor that there will be no disruptions in supply. For Steel Makers, the contract may not have changed operations in a significant fashion, but it has added another enviable feather to its cap. Mr Johnson added that Kenyan firms are not supplying all the steel for the project. For instance, steel rails are not produced locally. Local firms are, however, supplying steel for bridges and civil works such as culverts. Further, the sleepers — rectangular support for the rails — for the SGR, unlike in the current gauge line, are made of concrete, reducing the amount of steel needed.
Migwi, who has about 140 employees, is also pleased with the fact that CRBC payments come on time. The local contractors and their staff have also had an opportunity to get lessons on doing business with people from diverse cultures. “One thing you learn when you work with the Chinese is that you have to be very hands on,” added Pratik. To get the job, the companies that submitted bids underwent stringent quality control tests and background checks to ascertain their capability to handle large projects, said Johnson.

*More opportunities*

In the third quarter of 2015, all the companies that met the threshold of SGR requirement were invited to submit bids during an open tender process. Johnson said Steel Makers has supplied steel for several infrastructure projects that demand high standards of quality, and SGR is no exception. The project, which is 60 per cent complete, with 50 kilometres already under rail, also needs construction aggregate, timber and ballast, meaning there are more business opportunities for interested entrepreneurs. But there is a catch. “If you want to supply anything to the SGR, make sure you understand and meet the requirements of the project,” said Johnson, adding that the contractor has very specific standards. Migwi added that it is also important that you are available and have the time to go to project sites. Pratik thinks Nitro Chemicals was chosen to supply the project with explosives because of its superior supply chain. The firm gets its materials from India, France and China, which means it can be relied on to bring in goods every two weeks. “You have to be really aggressive when you are working with the Chinese,” he said.
__________________


----------



## Swede (Aug 24, 2002)

In a way that reminds me of when Sweden built its mainline railways back in the late 1800s. There was no big foreign company handling the project, but the build up of industrial capacity that was needed, the boost in the economy from all the new jobs and the way a large investment (the railways were about half the national government's budget for several years iirc) will lead to a big return on investment that will provide a larger tax base in time.


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

*Mombasa West Station* | Changamwe

Forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=954002

Official website: http://krc.co.ke


Project facts


Location: Changamwe, Mombasa County

Developer: Kenya Railways





































^^ Foundation works for the observation tower of Mombasa West Station completed. The observation tower at Mombasa will be 53m high with a diameter of 5m.









^^ Piling works for other portions of Mombasa West Station continues.

Courtesy: LaoTze


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

EAC backs Kenya's electric rail plan

Daily Nation | 9th February 2016​


> East African Community states have endorsed Kenya’s plans for the electrification of the standard gauge railway operations.
> 
> Before then, however, trains in the immediate term will be powered by diesel.
> 
> ...


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Tsavo Super Bridge



















Credits | Caleb Wesley Nyaboga


----------



## t2contra (Oct 10, 2007)

I just can't help wondering whether the workers have any protection from the big cats this time around and if they have, what kind? Or have the predators dwindled so much that they do not pose a threat anymore? That would be a very sad scenario.


----------



## Adm.Adama (Jan 29, 2012)

t2contra said:


> I just can't help wondering whether the workers have any protection from the big cats this time around and if they have, what kind? Or have the predators dwindled so much that they do not pose a threat anymore? That would be a very sad scenario.


Predators are still very much there but they tend to stay away since it's very noisy... But the workers are protected by a fence and armed police officers.

No cases of attacks. But just the other day railway workers saved a young lion cub who had fallen in a hole near the construction site.


----------



## tjrgx (Oct 12, 2013)

*highest and longest railway bridges in East Africa*


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Standard Gauge Railway Documentary Film

Protel Studios | 1st February 2016


----------



## NicSA (May 11, 2012)

*Biggest rail project in Kenya is said to be ahead schedule
*


----------



## tjrgx (Oct 12, 2013)

*SGR almost 70% complete*


----------



## tjrgx (Oct 12, 2013)

*Kenya launches scholarship to train railway engineers in China*






Kenyan President Uhuru Kenyatta launched a scholarship program to train new railway engineers in China for the future sustainability of the Standard Gauge Railway.

The President hosted 25 students who will proceed to Beijing Jiaotong University through the scholarship, funded by China Communications Construction Company (CCCC), at State House, Nairobi, where he urged them to commit themselves to their studies to benefit Kenya.

The 25 students are the first batch of 60 students who have been selected to study for a degree course in railway engineering specializing in design and construction, signaling and communication and operation and maintenance.

The scholarship program, the Railway Talents Cultivation Program, is part of the efforts to develop human capacity for the sustainability of the SGR.

China Road and Bridge Corporation (CRBC) has fast-tracked the implementation of the Standard Gauge Railway (SGR) project that is expected to transform regional economies.


----------



## Aaraldi (Dec 6, 2014)

*Kenya, Chinese firm sign pact for Naivasha-Malaba SGR project*



> NAIROBI, Kenya, Mar 25 – Kenya and the China Communications Construction Company (CCCC) have signed an agreement for the construction of the Naivasha-Malaba Standard Gauge Railway line under the Kenya SGR Developments Project valued at Sh549 billion.
> 
> This comes after the Cabinet approved signing of the commercial contracts between Kenya Railways and China Communications Construction Company.
> 
> ...


http://www.capitalfm.co.ke/business/2016/03/36291/

After signing the contract they are currently negotiating funding. $ 5.4 billion is a lot of money but if Kenya strikes a similar deal with China Exim bank as with Phase 1 it will repay around $150 million per year for a period of thirty years after a ten year grace period. This is manageable for a country that collected around $10 billion in tax revenue last year.


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Source | gettyimages

Courtesy | LaoTze

As you can see even though its single track passing stations have triple track


----------



## tjrgx (Oct 12, 2013)

*China holds railway engineering classes for Kenyan students*







Beijing Jiaotong University has opened an educational program for Kenyan students on railway engineering. It was one of the products of a meeting between China and Kenya during the China-Africa Summit last year. It's aim is to try to revive and modernize the East African country's rail network.

These 25 Kenyan students are not tourists. They are here to study. Funded by China Road & Bridge Corporation, they are going to study railway engineering at Beijing Jiaotong University over the next four years.

"We hope that the program will set an example for China-Africa railway engineering education, and serve for railway networks across Africa in the future," Chen Feng, vice president of Beijing Jiaotong University, said.

The 25 high school graduates are the first batch of 60 students who have been selected to study in China. They will be able to return home once a year. They will be committed to their studies for the rest of the time.

The students are in the Railway Talents Cultivation Program. It's an initiative to train railway engineers to maintain and operate a standard gauge railway in Kenya. The railway will connect Nairobi, the capital, and Mombasa, the country's largest harbor city.

The Kenyan government has contracted the China Road and Bridge Corporation to finish the project by 2018.

"Chinese overseas enterprises are going through a transformation, from contractors to developers. So, integration and localization have become very important. Training local people, equiping them with the necessary knowledge for overseas projects is one way out," Sun Ziyu, vice president of China Road & Bridge Corporation, said.

Now more than 90 percent of the project has been completed. It has also provided local residents with more than 30,000 jobs.

Sponsoring Kenyan students to study railway courses in top Chinese colleges is only the beginning. At last year's China-Africa Summit, the two countries decided to work together to help Kenya set up academies for the further development of the country's railway networks.


----------



## Nanda Rahadian Elhaz (Mar 5, 2016)

what a huge project for kenya i thing


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Nanda Rahadian Elhaz said:


> what a huge project for kenya i thing


Its huge considering

*Commencing:* December 2014
*Completion:* Mid-2018 (More like 2017 considering the construction pace, this railway is way ahead of schedule)
*Connecting:* Mombasa and Nairobi
*Distance:* 485km approx.
*Amount of track:* 609km
*Railway stations:* 40 (total amount of stations btn Mombasa and Nairobi)
*Contractor:* China Road and Bridge Corporation
*Amount of workers:* 30,000 Kenyans + 2,500 Chinese
*Partner states:* Kenya, Uganda, Rwanda, South Sudan
*Cost for Phase I:* Kes. 327bn (US$ 3.6bn)
*Cost for Phase II:* Kes. 153bn (US$ 1.5bn)
*Funding source for Phase I:* (90% China Exim Bank) (10% Government of Kenya)
*Estimated cost of entire project:* Kes. 1.3 trillion (US$ 13.2bn)

The railway will go from Mombasa to Kigali and Juba and Eastern DRC if all goes according to plan. 

The project costs KES. 327bn (US$ 3.6bn) for Phase I (Mombasa-Nairobi). Includes construction cost of 40 stations and a railway port at Mombasa.

Phase II has already been approved (Nairobi-Naivasha) and includes construction of a joint Kenyan-Chinese industrial park in Naivasha. Phase II will cost KES. 153bn (US$ 1.5bn)

Phase III will run from (Naivasha-Kisumu) and includes construction of a railway port at Kisumu and probably another industrial park

So considering 30,000 Kenyans involved/to be involved in construction of Phase I, easier transportation of goods from Mombasa to Nairobi and as far as Juba and Kigali. Kenya's cost of buying goods will be significantly lower and it'll make manufacturing in Kenya more competitive.

Technology transfer where Kenyans acquire skills to build railways and tunnels its awesome.


----------



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

A map of the entire proposed rail project (not sure if up to date):










Credit: BBC.co.uk

This could have transformative effects on the region if all goes according to plan.


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Standard Gauge Railway
Phase I​
*Commencement:* December 2014
*Completion:* Mid-2018
*Connecting:* Mombasa and Nairobi
*Distance:* 485km approx.
*Amount of track:* 609km
*Railway stations:* 40 (total amount of stations btn Mombasa and Nairobi)
*Contractor:* China Road and Bridge Corporation
*Amount of workers:* 30,000 Kenyans + 2,500 Chinese
*Partner states:* Kenya, Uganda, Rwanda, South Sudan
*Cost for Phase I:* Kes. 327bn (US$ 3.6bn)
*Funding source for Phase I:* (90% China Exim Bank) (10% Government of Kenya)
*Estimated cost of entire project:* Kes. 1.3 trillion (US$ 13.2bn)


























































































^^ Casting of shear walls at the basement of Nairobi South Station 
*source: http://mp.weixin.qq.com/s?timestamp...EtnmNATKr8AvEtjtJ3h6OTwLrbNn8NGbFjIcrkI0wNhc=*









^^ Construction of utility tunnel underneath future railway tracks of Nairobi South Station 
*source: http://mp.weixin.qq.com/s?timestamp...Fu43By-enqNZCNpNZdFQa-ZDQA2Ncebj69PH72FQYf24=*









^^ Foundation works for the future passenger platform of Nairobi South Station completed
http://mp.weixin.qq.com/s?__biz=MzA...0575e700c5594&3rd=MzA3MDU4NTYzMw==&scene=6#rd









^^ Construction of the final box culvert within Section 8
http://mp.weixin.qq.com/s?__biz=MzA...bcb71436ee627&3rd=MzA3MDU4NTYzMw==&scene=6#rd


















^^ Rescuing a baby elephant separated from the herd at Kyulu

















Source | http://mp.weixin.qq.com/s?__biz=MzI...8f7ec5b912408&3rd=MzA3MDU4NTYzMw==&scene=6#rd

Courtesy | LaoTze and Netlink


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

How much of the project is completed so far , % wise?


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Nexis said:


> How much of the project is completed so far , % wise?












This was done by the office of the president before his annual speech which gives Kenyans the current state of affairs.

It shows about 68% completion as of March 31st 2016. 

So if we are gonna estimate, maybe just above 70% completion. Everything really is way ahead of schedule.

And completion of the SGR project has been moved up from 2018 to 2017


----------



## Sunfuns (Mar 26, 2012)

Does the new railway end in Nairobi and Mombasa in the same stations as the old narrow gauge railway?


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Sunfuns said:


> Does the new railway end in Nairobi and Mombasa in the same stations as the old narrow gauge railway?


No, a new station for each city Nairobi South Station and Mombasa West station 

*Nairobi South Station* | Embakasi

Forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=954002

Official website: http://krc.co.ke


Project facts


Location: Embakasi, Nairobi County

Developer: Kenya Railways





























Photos courtesy LaoTze








^^ Casting of shear walls at the basement of Nairobi South Station 
*source: http://mp.weixin.qq.com/s?timestamp...EtnmNATKr8AvEtjtJ3h6OTwLrbNn8NGbFjIcrkI0wNhc=*









^^ Construction of utility tunnel underneath future railway tracks of Nairobi South Station 
*source: http://mp.weixin.qq.com/s?timestamp...Fu43By-enqNZCNpNZdFQa-ZDQA2Ncebj69PH72FQYf24=*









^^ Foundation works for the future passenger platform of Nairobi South Station completed

http://mp.weixin.qq.com/s?__biz=MzA...0575e700c5594&3rd=MzA3MDU4NTYzMw==&scene=6#rd

*Mombasa West Station* | Changamwe

Forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=954002

Official website: http://krc.co.ke


Project facts


Location: Changamwe, Mombasa County

Developer: Kenya Railways
























































Courtesy: LaoTze


----------



## Aaraldi (Dec 6, 2014)

http://exchange.co.tz/breakdown-summary-and-update-of-sgr-project-kenya-section/


----------



## Tågälskaren (May 9, 2005)

*Protest targets rail line over Kenya's oldest wildlife park*

Angry protesters marched in Kenya's capital on Friday against plans to build an elevated railway line over the country's oldest national park, saying the project will threaten wildlife that includes lions, leopards and giraffes[...]


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

^^
The govt made a bad decision even though they are saying the land bridge is not gonna affect the animals I disagree.

A tunnel would actually be better. Or a route bypassing the park entirely.


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Do they at least use Kenya made steel or imported one from China?


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

goschio said:


> Do they at least use Kenya made steel or imported one from China?


The cement and steel are all locally procured (i.e. both are made by Kenyan companies).

There were some companies that met the conditions for both the cement and steel needed.


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Standard Gauge Railway
Phase II​
*Commencement:* 24th June 2016
*Completion:* 2019-2020??
*Construction Period:* 4 years, 6 months (approx)
*Connecting:* Nairobi and Naivasha
*Distance:* 120km approx.
*Amount of track:* ??
*Railway stations:* ??
*Contractor:* China Road and Bridge Corporation
*Amount of workers:* ??
*Partner states:* Kenya, Uganda, Rwanda, South Sudan
*Cost for Phase II (Section A):* Kes. 153bn (US$ 1.5bn)
*Cost per KM:* Kes. 1.275bn (US$ 12.5mn)
*Funding source for Phase II:* (85% China Exim Bank) (15% Government of Kenya)
*Estimated cost of entire project:* Kes. 1.3 trillion (US$ 13.2bn)

*Nairobi - Naivasha Railway*
updates on the *Ngong Tunnel* of Phase 2A:














































































^^ Beginning of construction for the 3162 metre (3.16 km) long Ngong Tunnel of the Nairobi - Naivasha Railway (Phase II Section A for the SGR project)

N/B: Phase II (Section B) will go from Naivasha to Kisumu. Phase II has started as Phase I nears completion.


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

african said:


> The cement and steel are all locally procured (i.e. both are made by Kenyan companies).
> 
> There were some companies that met the conditions for both the cement and steel needed.


Glad to hear that. Right way to go.


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

african said:


> The cement and steel are all locally procured (i.e. both are made by Kenyan companies).
> 
> There were some companies that met the conditions for both the cement and steel needed.


Glad to hear that. Right way to go.

So this project not only provides needed infrastructure, capital, and expertise but also strengthens Kenya's industrial sector. Industrialized Africa in the making.


----------



## bdogan (Oct 14, 2014)

Do know and Fair near future, regarding to Railway Market in Africa?


----------



## bdogan (Oct 14, 2014)

Future Expansion of Kisumu Line in Kenya

In 2012, plans were being developed to expand the system with a new railway that connects to other countries, namely Uganda, Rwanda, and possibly South Sudan and Ethiopia.[5] The new railway would be 1,435 mm (4 ft 8 1⁄2 in) gauge.[6] Kenya had been negotiating with China to reconstruct the Nairobi-Mombasa section first.[7] Construction of the first phase of the planned 2 937 km $13.5bn line was inaugurated in Mombasa on 28 November 2013.


----------



## bdogan (Oct 14, 2014)

MoKaKi railway
The project will connect Mombasa via Kampala to Kigali, hence MoKaKi. President Uhuru Kenyatta presided over the groundbreaking ceremony for the standard gauge railway in November 2013. The whole project is expected to cost Ksh 1.3T (327b from Msa to Nrb a distance of 609 km including locomotives). However the project has been riddled with corruption allegations, overpricing, and ignoring of procurement processes. Nandi MP Alfred Keter has been at the forefront on the corruption allegations that caused the Parliamentary committee of investment and transport to investigate the project.However Keter has been claimed to have been hired as a mouthpiece by a prominent investor to fight the project.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...se-of-standard-gauge-railway.html?channel=538
> 
> *Kenya launches second phase of standard-gauge railway*
> Thursday, October 20, 2016
> ...


----------



## Kenyan_yungin (Nov 3, 2013)

*Updates On The Kenyan SGR

Phase 1 Mombasa - Nairobi 485 km, 98% Complete.*





*Passenger Trains, DF11G......Ready.*































*
Track Laying and Construction Of Bridges - Almost Complete*





















































*Stations - Coming Up Nicely*




*Nairobi Area Stations*












































*Mombasa West Station


Interior Rendering
*


















*Actual Progress*















Source: SGR Thread, Kenyan Forum


​


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...d-gauge-locomotives-unveiled.html?channel=538
> 
> *Kenyan standard-gauge locomotives unveiled*
> Monday, December 19, 2016
> ...


----------



## nanth_abc (Aug 21, 2007)

Is there any official map of Kenya railway?


----------



## Kenyan_yungin (Nov 3, 2013)

*Railway Stations Update*


*Nairobi South Station*


*Rendering
*













*Actual Progress*






















*Mombasa West Station*

*Rendering *

















*Actual Progress*












source
​


----------



## t2contra (Oct 10, 2007)

It is modern looking and so tourists who come to visit the safaris need to be assured that there are wild animals to see. LOL.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal

http://www.railjournal.com/index.php/africa/standard-gauge-coaches-arrive-in-kenya.html?channel=538

*Standard-gauge coaches arrive in Kenya*
Tuesday, January 31, 2017










_THE first batch of coaches for the Mombasa - Nairobi Standard-Gauge Railway (SGR) line arrived at the port of Nairobi on January 29_

According to Kenya Railways Corporation (KRC), the initial batch of 32 vehicles includes 23 second class and five first class coaches as well as two baggage cars, a generator car and a track inspection vehicle. Each second class coach will accommodate 118 passengers, while the first class vehicles will seat 72. The vehicles are air-conditioned and equipped with passenger Wi-Fi

...


----------



## Adm.Adama (Jan 29, 2012)

LaoTze said:


> ^^ locomotives and coaches at Mombasa West Station
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The DF11 passengers train and passengers coaches


----------



## Adm.Adama (Jan 29, 2012)

ng'ombe ya mkale said:


> *dug for some gold in facebook and found some*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is Mitto Andei station along the New Kenyan SGR


----------



## Adm.Adama (Jan 29, 2012)

The Green said:


> When your small brother sends you such photos...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Adm.Adama (Jan 29, 2012)

ng'ombe ya mkale said:


> more


DF11


----------



## t2contra (Oct 10, 2007)

Adm.Adama said:


> The Green said:
> 
> 
> > When your small brother sends you such photos...
> ...


----------



## mbuguafrancis (May 22, 2016)

Amazing


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal

http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...art-trial-operation-in-march.html?channel=538

*Kenyan standard-gauge railway to start trial operation in March*
Tuesday, February 21, 2017










_CONSTRUCTION of the $US 3.8bn 472km Mombasa - Nairobi standard-gauge railway (SGR) is due to be completed in March by China Railway and Bridge Corporation (CRBC), which has a 10-year concession to operate the line, to allow test running to begin in preparation for the start of train operation in June_

“The first class of 105 trainees completed their classroom training in November 2016 and are currently on hands-on training in the field,” says Mr Atanas Maina managing director of Kenya Railways Corporation (KRC), which is overseeing the project

...


----------



## excel919 (Feb 20, 2017)

Nice station.


----------



## jeremyt (Oct 28, 2014)

*Great progress on the stations*



LaoTze said:


> *Nairobi South Station*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jeremyt (Oct 28, 2014)

..



LaoTze said:


> *Nairobi South Station / Nairobi Terminus*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## da_scotty (Nov 4, 2008)

Will there be DMU's??


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

edit


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

da_scotty said:


> Will there be DMU's??


Nah, only push-pull trains until they start the Nairobi Commuter rail project.

Which was supposed to start this year but nothing will probably happen until 2018 or beyond.


----------



## Adm.Adama (Jan 29, 2012)

Kenyan_yungin said:


> *Kenya SGR Updates*
> 
> *Test Runs Have Began:Nairobi to Mombasa journey reduced to 4 hrs, previously it was about 8 hours
> 
> ...




Source: Kenyan_yungin​


----------



## Adm.Adama (Jan 29, 2012)

Kenyan_yungin said:


> ^^ *A snippet of one of the test runs*


----------



## Adm.Adama (Jan 29, 2012)

Kenyan_yungin said:


> *^^ With the 472 km Phase 1 almost complete and Kenya's two largest cities connected...
> 
> Phase 2 which connects to Kenya's third largest city is already underway and will include some of the longest tunnels in Africa.
> 
> ...


Source


----------



## Adm.Adama (Jan 29, 2012)

LaoTze said:


> *The Nine Passenger Stations*
> 
> *Mombasa Terminus*
> 
> ...


Source: LaoTze


----------



## Adm.Adama (Jan 29, 2012)

jeremyt said:


> *Nairobi Terminus*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Source:JeremyT


----------



## Kenyan_yungin (Nov 3, 2013)

:cheers:


----------



## Kenyan_yungin (Nov 3, 2013)

Can't wait for phase 2, especially the stations.


----------



## Kenyan_yungin (Nov 3, 2013)

Power distribution station @ Nairobi Terminus.




tjrgx said:


> 66/11 kV power transformer and distribution station
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Kenyan_yungin (Nov 3, 2013)

Next page


----------



## Kenyan_yungin (Nov 3, 2013)

*Phase 2 : Ngong Hills Tunnel construction coming along nicely*















*Phase 1 Stations:March 22nd*




*
Voi Station*

















*Mombasa Station*

















*Mtito Andei Station*
















*Nairobi Station*
















*Emali Station*
















*Simba Passing Station*















*Kibwezi Station*












source








.​


----------



## Aaraldi (Dec 6, 2014)

LaoTze said:


> ^^ Taru Bridge
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MerlinTheKid (Jul 19, 2008)

What is the projected ridership, when the passernger trains start?


----------



## Aaraldi (Dec 6, 2014)

MerlinTheKid said:


> What is the projected ridership, when the passernger trains start?


1 million per annum or 2-3 thousand per day initially.


----------



## da_scotty (Nov 4, 2008)

With what frequency on Mombassa - Nairobi (and other sections)  ?


----------



## Aaraldi (Dec 6, 2014)

da_scotty said:


> With what frequency on Mombassa - Nairobi (and other sections)  ?


Initially they will run two train-pairs. One stopping only at Voi between Nairobi-Mombasa and another one stopping at all seven stations between Nairobi-Mombasa. More services are planned depending on demand. There are frequent and cheap bus services parallel to the new railway so they have to establish how many people are willing to switch from bus to rail. A similar corridor in Cameroon employs four train-pairs per day but is limited due the bad condition of the existing infrastructure.


----------



## Mist™ (Aug 28, 2015)

Aaraldi said:


> Initially they will run two train-pairs. One stopping only at Voi between Nairobi-Mombasa and another one stopping at all seven stations between Nairobi-Mombasa. More services are planned depending on demand. There are frequent and cheap bus services parallel to the new railway so they have to establish how many people are willing to switch from bus to rail. A similar corridor in Cameroon employs four train-pairs per day but is limited due the bad condition of the existing infrastructure.


I thought the express train only stops at Mtito Andei....when did it change to Voi??


----------



## Aaraldi (Dec 6, 2014)

Mist™ said:


> I thought the express train only stops at Mtito Andei....when did it change to Voi??


Nope they didn't I mixed that up...


----------



## Sunfuns (Mar 26, 2012)

Aaraldi said:


> Initially they will run two train-pairs. One stopping only at Voi between Nairobi-Mombasa and another one stopping at all seven stations between Nairobi-Mombasa. More services are planned depending on demand. There are frequent and cheap bus services parallel to the new railway so they have to establish how many people are willing to switch from bus to rail. A similar corridor in Cameroon employs four train-pairs per day but is limited due the bad condition of the existing infrastructure.


How much faster than a bus will this train service be?


----------



## Aaraldi (Dec 6, 2014)

Sunfuns said:


> How much faster than a bus will this train service be?


Depending on the stage they leave from/arrive to buses can get stuck in traffic for quiet a while in Nairobi/Mombasa. They can make it in six hours at best but I personally never experienced a journey under eight hours. The express train service is supposed to take about four hours..


----------



## Sunfuns (Mar 26, 2012)

Aaraldi said:


> Depending on the stage they leave from/arrive to buses can get stuck in traffic for quiet a while in Nairobi/Mombasa. They can make it in six hours at best but I personally never experienced a journey under eight hours. The express train service is supposed to take about four hours..


Ok, so buses will not be competitive for passengers who can afford a train (presumably more expensive). I guess it's also possible to fly, but probably not that much time gained considering travel to/from airport.


----------



## MerlinTheKid (Jul 19, 2008)

Sunfuns said:


> Ok, so buses will not be competitive for passengers who can afford a train (presumably more expensive). I guess it's also possible to fly, but probably not that much time gained considering travel to/from airport.


Consider, that the station are also not in the city centers. But 4 hours seems very competative!


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Random Photos from the SGR Photo Competition

CRBC Photo


----------



## lunarwhite (Jun 18, 2014)

I found this link on another forum.

http://www.nation.co.ke/news/SGR-train-to-ferry-1-200-per-trip/1056-3936808-rmer0v/

It appears there will be a ceremonial first freight train on May 30, but actual freight service will not begin until January 2018.

It also appears that regular passenger service will begin on May 31, but it will only have 1 round trip per day.


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Aerial footage of the Mombasa-Nairobi SGR

New China TV | 29th May 2017


----------



## Adm.Adama (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## tjrgx (Oct 12, 2013)

*Madaraka Express passenger train launched in Mombasa*

Kenya's President Uhuru Kenyatta is on the maiden voyage of the Madaraka Express. China officially handed over the Standard Gauge Railway to Kenya at a special ceremony. High-level Kenyan and Chinese dignitaries have praised the project as a sign of deepening relations between the two countries. The SGR is the biggest infrastructure project in Kenya since independence. It runs over 4-hundred and 72-kilometres between the port of Mombasa and the capital, Nairobi. The railway will reduce the travel time from 10 hours to less than five. The name - Madaraka Express -translates as independence, freedom or liberty. Chinese and Kenyan leaders have lauded the project, which is one of the first outcomes of the ambitious Belt and Road Intitiative.


----------



## tjrgx (Oct 12, 2013)

*Mombasa – Nairobi Standard Gauge Railway opened*

http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...sa-nairobi-standard-gauge-railway-opened.html

KENYA: President Uhuru Kenyatta officially opened the 472 km Standard Gauge Railway between the Indian Ocean port of Mombasa and Nairobi on May 31, travelling on the inaugural Madaraka Express passenger service. The previous evening he had launched an inaugural freight train from Port Reitz in Mombasa, waving a giant flag as choirs performed patriotic songs.

Kenyatta said the SGR would attract investment by bringing down freight and passenger transport costs. ‘The foundations we lay today will lead us to a new chapter of industrialisation’, he said, adding that the government would fast-track the establishment of special economic zones along the route.

Kenya Railway Corp said sending a 20 ft container between Mombasa and Nairobi would cost KSh50 000 by SGR, compared to KSh90 000 by road, and with the transit time cut from between 16 h and 24 h to a maximum of 8 h.

There will be two types of Madaraka Express passenger service, with the Intercity Train running non-stop from Mombasa to Nairobi and the County Train calling at the intermediate stations of Mariakani, Miasenyi, Voi, Mtito Andei, Kibwezi, Emali and Athi River.

China Eximbank met 90% of the US$3·6bn cost of SGR Phase 1, which has been built by China Road & Bridge Corp using Chinese equipment. A ground-breaking ceremony was held on November 28 2013, with main works formally starting in December 12 2014.

The 1 435 mm gauge line largely parallels the colonial-era 1 000 mm gauge Kenya–Uganda Railway. The new single-track line is built to Chinese ‘Class 1’ standards, designed for robustness and low maintenance, with 25 tonne axleloads and passenger trains operating at up to 140 km/h and freight trains at up to 80 km/h.

The route forms the first phase of a planned four-country network intended to provide high-capacity and cost-effective passenger and freight links between Kenya, Uganda, Rwanda and South Sudan.

Ceremonies in October 2016 marked the start of work by China Road & Bridge Corp on the 120 km Phase 2A from Nairobi to Naivasha. On February 2, ministers from Kenya and Uganda agreed synchronised 42-month timescales for the construction of Phase 2B from Naivasha to Kisumu, Phase 2C from Kisumu to the border at Malaba and the 273 km Uganda section to Kampala which is be built by China Harbour Engineering by mid-2020.


----------



## lechevallierpatrick (Nov 22, 2012)

Hello! Are there any project to electrify the line?


----------



## MarcVD (Dec 1, 2008)

Well I'm tempted to say "congratulations" because it's not that often that a new rail line opens in Africa and certainly not of this magnitude, but I'm à bit afraid of what the Chinese will request in return.


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

lechevallierpatrick said:


> Hello! Are there any project to electrify the line?


Yes, the line will be electrified later on at a cost of Kes. 50 bn (US$ 500 mn)

Kenya’s electric rail plan receives regional backing

Daily Nation | 9th February 2016​


> *East African Community states have endorsed Kenya’s plans for the electrification of the standard gauge railway operations.*
> 
> Before then, however, trains in the immediate term will be powered by diesel.
> 
> ...


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

MarcVD said:


> Well I'm tempted to say "congratulations" because it's not that often that a new rail line opens in Africa and certainly not of this magnitude, but I'm à bit afraid of what the Chinese will request in return.


The railway was financed using Chinese loans.

The Government of Kenya came up with 15% of the funds.

The rest was financed by China EXIM. Kenya's current credit ratings are at “B+/B” with a stable outlook on strong external position and monetary policy flexibility.

S&P upholds Kenya's credit rating on monetary flexibility, resilient economy

Business Daily | 10th April 2017​


> Global credit rating agency *Standard & Poor’s has affirmed Kenya’s short and long term foreign and local currency sovereign credit ratings at “B+/B” with a stable outlook on strong external position and monetary policy flexibility.*
> 
> The ratings agency says the country enjoys monetary and fiscal flexibility and a resilient economy offsetting the risk of high external debt.
> 
> “The ratings on Kenya are supported by its monetary flexibility, liquid domestic financial markets and per capita GDP growth as well as an increasingly diversified economic base,” said S&P in new outlook on Kenya....


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Kenya's new Madaraka Express railway in pictures

BBC | 31st May 2017


































































































Travel time
4 hours (add like 30 mins~1 hour just incase, test run was only off by 5 mins)
Travel time using the old railway was 13 hours

Price
Economy: KES. 700 (US$ 7) (€ 6)
First/Business Class : KES. 3000 (US$ 30) (€ 26)


Madaraka is a Swahili word meaning power but it can loosely translate to governance.

The train service was named Madaraka after the Kenyan holiday Madaraka Day in which Kenya celebrates the achievement of self rule. That was the first major step taken towards achieving independence from Britain.

Kenya is today celebrating Madaraka Day. It is celebrated annually on the 1st of June.

This marks the completion of Phase I of the Kenyan SGR project.


----------



## lechevallierpatrick (Nov 22, 2012)

Hello,As far as I know passenger trains are allowed to travel at a speed of 120Km/h,does anyone know if passenger trains could travel faster after electification completed?


----------



## Adm.Adama (Jan 29, 2012)

lechevallierpatrick said:


> Hello,As far as I know passenger trains are allowed to travel at a speed of 120Km/h,does anyone know if passenger trains could travel faster after electification completed?


After electrification passenger trains will be able to travel between 160Km to 200Km.

Cargo trains will also be moving at 120Km to 150Km


----------



## Proterra (Mar 17, 2011)

MarcVD said:


> Well I'm tempted to say "congratulations" because it's not that often that a new rail line opens in Africa and certainly not of this magnitude, but I'm à bit afraid of what the Chinese will request in return.


Probably nothing European or North American nations haven't been getting from African countries for two centuries. Chinese involvement in East Africa is more about getting some of the preferential deals Western countries - and especially their corporations - have been getting than trying to screw over the Africans. For the African countries, at least the ones with decent leadership, it's actually a good thing, because if the West doesn't give them what they want, they can always go to the Chinese and pick the sweeter deal.

As for the PRC's human rights record, well, I've never heard of western corporations or even countries like the USA really giving two sh**s about human rights if it stands in the way of a hefty profit. The European Union is probably the only entity that actually cares about it, and even only then, they only apply to EU citizens on EU territory.

For the African countries with bad leadership, nothing will really change. They've been screwed and will continue getting screwed. For countries like Kenya, Rwanda, Botswana and Ghana, Chinese involvement will be a good thing. For countries like Congo, Equatorial Guinea and Angola, nothing will change.


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

First Week of Operations of the Recently Inaugurated SGR


































































































Source | Xinhua

Courtesy | Kenyan_yungin


----------



## Sanlucar-Playa (Sep 9, 2005)

Will these short rails remain unwelded?:


----------



## Adm.Adama (Jan 29, 2012)

^^

It's a question we ask ourselves. Hopefully when they undertake electrification they'll weld the tracks...


----------



## keber (Nov 8, 2006)

It is pretty clear that track is not finished yet. For welding you need more gravel between and beside sleepers to fix them into place.

What about fences? They should be on such bridges (actually on all). Have they been installed?


----------



## Rail_Serbia (May 29, 2009)

Sanlucar-Playa said:


> Will these short rails remain unwelded?:


That was in construction stage. You can see that there is no even ballast between sleepers.


----------



## Sanlucar-Playa (Sep 9, 2005)

^^ Thank you everyone. I thought they'd be welded to form long bars before they were put on the track.


----------



## Nerone.Au (May 23, 2017)

Why are the stations so big? they're as big as malls. And with only a handful of platforms, only a twice daily service. Someone please explain? 
And why is it a single track since they're expecting so much traffic? It'll be a costly hassle to build more viaducts and tunnels later on..


----------



## Aaraldi (Dec 6, 2014)

Nerone.Au said:


> Why are the stations so big? they're as big as malls. And with only a handful of platforms, only a twice daily service.


It might sound counter-intuitive to build such big stations for only 1-2,000 people per day initially but this actually proved to be valuable as seen in the first days of service. These stations are located on the outskirts of their respective agglomerations with roads leading to them being u/c and public transport being very inefficient or barly existing. To avoid being stuck in traffic jams etc people arrive quite early and are in need of proper facilities. When they arrive in Mombasa they have to arrange their transport from their on either by bus, uber, taxi, boda boda(motorcycle taxi) and so on...

The travel market between Nairobi and Mombasa is growing but i do not think it exceeds 10,000 people per day traveling in both directions on all transport modes (planes, trains, buses). The service already carried 34,808 people within the first 15 days with only one train pair. I think there is an potential to capture the entire market but this would require just four to five daily train pairs...


----------



## Nerone.Au (May 23, 2017)

Aaraldi said:


> It might sound counter-intuitive to build such big stations for only 1-2,000 people per day initially but this actually proved to be valuable as seen in the first days of service. These stations are located on the outskirts of their respective agglomerations with roads leading to them being u/c and public transport being very inefficient or barly existing. *To avoid being stuck in traffic jams etc people arrive quite early and are in need of proper facilities.* When they arrive in Mombasa they have to arrange their transport from their on either by bus, uber, taxi, boda boda(motorcycle taxi) and so on...
> 
> The travel market between Nairobi and Mombasa is growing but i do not think it exceeds 10,000 people per day traveling in both directions on all transport modes (planes, trains, buses). The service already carried 34,808 people within the first 15 days with only one train pair. I think there is an potential to capture the entire market but this would require just four to five daily train pairs...


That does make sense, I've been to Kenya twice before and traffic is a nightmare. With public transportation being so inefficient I don't think it'll make people switch from cars to trains either. Or could I be wrong?


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Nerone.Au said:


> That does make sense, I've been to Kenya twice before and traffic is a nightmare. With public transportation being so inefficient I don't think it'll make people switch from cars to trains either. Or could I be wrong?


Long Distance
If ud rather drive for 8 hours (sometimes more than 10 hours but lets be optimistic) compared to taking a 4 and 1/2 hour train then be my guest do it.

Long distance bus companies are already feeling it because the train takes a considerably shorter amount of time and its comfortable. Just Kes. 700 (US$ 7) for a ticket and the cabins look great.

Commuter Rail
The Syokimau Commuter rail passes right through the station so with very few adjustments people can take the commuter train into the CBD immediately after alighting.

The Syokimau Commuter train is pretty clean even by international standards.

For Nairobi South or Mombasa Station u can simply ask someone to drop u off at the station which is only 1 km from the main road and its as easy as that if u cant deal with matatus and bodabodas.


----------



## Adm.Adama (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## Adm.Adama (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## Adm.Adama (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## Adm.Adama (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## Adm.Adama (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

"*KR releases new schedule for Madaraka express for Nairobi commuters*"

http://www.procurementandlogisticso...-schedule-madaraka-express-nairobi-commuters/


----------



## jeremyt (Oct 28, 2014)

*Glimpses of the new railway. Mombasa is getting more tourists cause of it*


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Mombasa Station












































Source | Kenya Railways

Courtesy | Kenyan_yungin


----------



## doc7austin (Jun 24, 2012)

Are they any armed guards around here (?), because this entrance would be the Achilles heel, where Al-Shabaab could launch strike.


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

^^
There are usually a lot of armed guards in and around the stations.

Visit one and u'll see urself.

I personally think that increasing surveillance is better than a complete hands on and AK47 approach because large guns make people feel uneasy. But the answer to ur question is yes.


----------



## jeremyt (Oct 28, 2014)

*Phase 2 Of The Kenya SGR Project Is Well Underway*

*One Of The Longest Tunnels In Africa About To Be Complete*​










































































Source​


----------



## lechevallierpatrick (Nov 22, 2012)

How long is it?


----------



## Kenguy (Dec 22, 2006)

lechevallierpatrick said:


> How long is it?


7.14 km.


----------



## eu01 (Oct 14, 2005)

Great railway and much needed, it's been nevertheless a great financial effort for Kenya and there are some doubts as to whether the costs were simply too heavy (according to short report below).


----------



## Aaraldi (Dec 6, 2014)

In the 1860s and 1870 Sweden spend up to 70% of its annual government budget to build two railway lines connecting Stockholm with Göteborg and Malmö. Kenya will never have to allocate more than 5-10% of its annual expenditure (about $10 billion in 2015) to repay the loans for SGR. 90% of Kenya's population will be living within 100 km distance of the railway line and all mayor population and economic centers will be directly connected with each other by rail. Additionally to that Uganda which exports and imports 90% of its goods to and through Kenya will see transportations costs go down significantly (currently $1,900 for a 20ft container from Mombasa to Kampala). This is an essential infrastructure absolutely crucial not only for Kenya but also for all countries depending on Mombasa for their imports (e.g. Uganda, South Sudan, Rwanda, eastern DRC).


----------



## chaking-2014 (May 24, 2013)

The longest railway tunnel in africa is in Algeria e . The construction of the Gantas railway tunnel is part of the project of doubling the track with rectification of the railway line between the stations of El Affroun and Khémis Miliana of the Algiers-Oran line. The total length of this two-tube tunnel is 14.68 km. The left side is 7.3 km long, and the right side is slightly longer 7.355 km. Currently, 13.70 km have been dug, representing a completion rate of 93.2%. The work is being done by China's CRCC / CCECC Group


----------



## al-numbers (May 4, 2016)

This thread has been a bit idle. Here's some updates from the Kenyan subforum from the past two months. A branch line is now being built to Mombasa Island.



LaoTze said:


> ^^ Piling works for the extension of the Mombasa Container Terminal Branch Line towards Mombasa Island
> 
> *source*


----------



## al-numbers (May 4, 2016)

And here's some shots from the SGR's current extension to Malaba.




LaoTze said:


> *source*


----------



## lechevallierpatrick (Nov 22, 2012)

delete (del.)


----------



## lechevallierpatrick (Nov 22, 2012)

chaking-2014 said:


> The longest railway tunnel in africa is in Algeria e . The construction of the Gantas railway tunnel is part of the project of doubling the track with rectification of the railway line between the stations of El Affroun and Khémis Miliana of the Algiers-Oran line. The total length of this two-tube tunnel is 14.68 km. The left side is 7.3 km long, and the right side is slightly longer 7.355 km. Currently, 13.70 km have been dug, representing a completion rate of 93.2%. The work is being done by China's CRCC / CCECC Group


The longest railway tunnel in Africa is in South-Africa (Hex River),Algeria has the longest railway tunnel in North-Africa ans the second longest on the African continent.


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

What all this discussions about tunnels in Algeria or SA have to do with railways in Kenya?


----------



## The Polwoman (Feb 21, 2016)

^^ Kenya is getting really excited about getting their first railway tunnel? Or isn't it the first?

Big tunnels are infrastructural marvels that show off to the outside world that the country is developing well (or at least seems to be, even if it really isn't)


----------



## jeremyt (Oct 28, 2014)




----------



## da_scotty (Nov 4, 2008)

What use does the temp.Tent have if it's a brand new station?


----------



## rogerfarnworth (Jan 7, 2019)

Continuing to read through the 1950 editions of The Railway Magazine, I came across this article in the June issue:

http://rogerfarnworth.com/2019/01/01/uganda-railways-part-30-the-railway-magazine-1950-june-1950


----------



## Adm.Adama (Jan 29, 2012)

source



> *In a statement, Kenya Railways said the used 11 Diesel Multiple Units (DMU) are still in good condition and will be fully functional for the next 20 to 25 years.
> 
> This comes after Kenyans expressed doubts on the efficient operation of the DMU’s fearing their adoption would cause harm to the transport system.
> 
> ...


----------



## Adm.Adama (Jan 29, 2012)

*Macron backs JKIA rail project*






source




> French President Emmanuel Macron has promised to support President Uhuru Kenyatta’s Big Four Agenda. He will also help in the construction of a commuter rail service from JKIA to the city centre.
> 
> The French leader, who is on a four-day trip of Africa, said his administration was excited by President Kenyatta’s development strategy and would increase areas of partnership to deepen ties.
> 
> ...


----------



## Adm.Adama (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## Adm.Adama (Jan 29, 2012)

*Nairobi Standard Guage Railway Phase 2A*


----------



## Adm.Adama (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## lunarwhite (Jun 18, 2014)

Kenya has ceremonially opened a part of Phase 2 of the Standard Gauge Railway. It will be operated as a commuter line for Narobi until the line is extended toward Uganda. Funding problems have delayed the extensions.

https://www.railwaygazette.com/infrastructure/kenyatta-inaugurates-sgr-phase-2a/54842.article


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)




----------



## rogerfarnworth (Jan 7, 2019)

Is there any further news on progress of the standard gauge line towards Uganda?


----------



## Aaraldi (Dec 6, 2014)

rogerfarnworth said:


> Is there any further news on progress of the standard gauge line towards Uganda?





> 为加快推进内马二期项目进展，中国路桥组织公司内马二期项目组赴武汉与铁四院进行技术对接。11月13日，公司总经理颜廷祥陪同中国路桥副总经理赵连志，会见铁四院副院长、全国工程勘察设计大师王玉泽，并参与了铁四院组织的内马二期项目咨询会。
> 
> 内马二期项目咨询会由中国进出口银行、中国路桥、铁道总院、水规院等多方代表共同参与，会上由铁道总院对内马二期铁路项目背景及项目概况进行简要汇报；并就项目功能定位、建设的必要性、运量预测、技术方案、财务模型及指标等方面与中国进出口银行、铁四院技术团队充分交流，项目可行性研究阶段性成果获得了参会各方的一致认可。
> 
> 为加快推进内马二期铁路项目，中国进出口银行要求咨询单位铁四院尽快完成投资可研评估报告，后续安排现场考察事宜，加快项目投资可研评估进程，确保项目稳步、有序推进。


Google translation


> In order to speed up the progress of the second phase of the Naima project, China Road and Bridge organized the Naima Phase II project team to go to Wuhan for technical docking with the Fourth Iron Academy. On November 13, Yan Tingxiang, the company's general manager, accompanied Zhao Lianzhi, the deputy general manager of China Road and Bridge, to meet with Wang Yuze, the vice president of the Fourth Iron Academy and the national master of engineering survey and design, and participated in the Naima II project consultation meeting organized by the Fourth Iron Academy.
> 
> The Naima Phase II project consultation meeting was jointly attended by representatives from the Export-Import Bank of China, China Roads and Bridges, the General Railway Institute, and the Water Regulations Institute. At the meeting, the General Railways briefed the background and project overview of the Naima Phase II railway project; And fully communicated with the technical teams of the Export-Import Bank of China and the Fourth Railway Institute on the functional positioning of the project, the necessity of construction, traffic forecasting, technical solutions, financial models and indicators. Party's unanimous approval.
> 
> In order to speed up the second phase of the Naima railway project, the Export-Import Bank of China requested the consultancy unit of the Fourth Railway Institute to complete the investment feasibility assessment report as soon as possible, and subsequently arrange on-site inspections to speed up the process of project investment feasibility assessment to ensure the project is progressing steadily and orderly.


Naima - nairobi-malaba

The user LaoTze gave this summary 



LaoTze said:


> *source*
> 
> According to the above source, while CCCC is optimizing the design of Phase 2B/C, China Exim Bank has appointed CRCC Siyuan Design Group as an independent consultant to vet CCCC's design proposal and feasibility study.


----------



## rogerfarnworth (Jan 7, 2019)

Aaraldi said:


> Google translation
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! I travelled the whole route on the narrow gauge some years back. It was a long slow journey.


----------



## Kenguy (Dec 22, 2006)

Nairobi Railway City








Nairobi is currently revamping its commuter lines in the hope of increasing commuter traffic away from the road network. They have come up with a plan to redevelop the area around the central station. The video below shows the planned railway city next to the central business district.


----------



## [atomic] (Oct 12, 2013)

Hello
I just watched a Video of someone travelling on the SGR and noticed a sound around the 10 Minute mark.
Does the line not use continuously welded rail?


----------



## Adm.Adama (Jan 29, 2012)

[atomic] said:


> Hello
> I just watched a Video of someone travelling on the SGR and noticed a sound around the 10 Minute mark.
> Does the line not use continuously welded rail?


unfortunately no continuous welds.

But we hope to have it done in the near future when we get it electrified.


----------



## lechevallierpatrick (Nov 22, 2012)

Adm.Adama said:


> unfortunately no continuous welds.
> 
> But we hope to have it done in the near future when we get it electrified.


Do you know when it will be made electric and what maximum speed will be allowed on the line?


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

Edited


----------



## jonasry (Feb 6, 2011)

A very nice promotional video from Kenya Railways, showcasing the rehabilitation of it's colonial metre-gauge railway network.


----------



## Kenguy (Dec 22, 2006)

Nairobi Commuter Rail (NCR).​
Has undergone some transformation with Spanish DMUs running from the renovated century old Central Station.





































Running to various suburban platforms and stations as well as linking up with the SGR at the Nairobi terminus station. Roughly 80% of Nairobi metro residents live within 1 km of a commuter line.


----------



## Frank Marshall (Sep 25, 2017)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1467046992845099008


----------



## Frank Marshall (Sep 25, 2017)




----------



## Kenguy (Dec 22, 2006)

Nairobi Central Station reconstruction. Set to begin soon.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

excellent railway


----------



## Kenguy (Dec 22, 2006)

Zaz965 said:


> excellent railway


It could have been better.


----------



## jonasry (Feb 6, 2011)

Kenya is doing some excellent work revamping it's old colonial railway network. Hopefully this success story can be exported to other African countries too,


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Agencies between a rock and a hard place in railway revival journey *
The East African _Excerpt_
Oct 22, 2022

East African governments are having sleepless nights in their quest to revive and guarantee efficient railway system to lower the cost of moving cargo.

While Kenya successfully built a standard gauge railway, connecting the port of Mombasa and inland port in Naivasha to facilitate movement of cargo to neighbouring countries, a recent policy shift that gives importers liberty to choose the mode of transport has placed authorities between a rock and hard place.

For instance, a change of policy by the Kenyan government aimed at improving logistics services has left Kenya Railways Corporation sweating to retain customers in the face of a flight from the standard gauge railway to other transport options.

More : Agencies between a rock and a hard place in railway revival journey


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*China rail loan terms behind Kenya ban on road freight, deal shows*
South China Morning Post _Excerpt_
Nov 12, 2022

Importers were forced to transport their cargo via Kenya’s Standard Gauge Railway (SGR) because of a deal signed by its previous government with the Export-Import Bank of China, documents show.

The agreement required Kenya Ports Authority, which owns the port of Mombasa, to guarantee a certain amount of cargo traffic to the SGR, funded and built by China.

Failure to do so would require payment of the difference from its revenues, according to the payment arrangement agreement – also known as take-or-pay (TOPA) – for the Mombasa-Nairobi SGR project, seen by the South China Morning Post.

The railway runs from Mombasa to the capital Nairobi with an extension to Naivasha, a town in central Rift Valley, where it ends abruptly after China dropped its earlier promise to fund construction to Malaba on the border with Uganda.

More : China rail loan terms behind Kenya ban on road freight, deal shows


----------



## Sunfuns (Mar 26, 2012)

So basically there is not enough business for this railway to stand on its own feet.


----------



## Aaraldi (Dec 6, 2014)

Sunfuns said:


> So basically there is not enough business for this railway to stand on its own feet.


there's but there's insanely strong lobby pressure from well connected Container Freight Station owners to recongest Mombasa Port so they can simply extort money again from shipping lines and importers. SGR is doing 6 million tons mainly on two types of cargo - containers for Nairobi and grain. There's about 35 million tons worth of imports going through Mombasa of which 10 million goes to Uganda. SGR already transports about half of all containers evacuated from the port but almost none of the bulk freight making up the majority of the volume going through the port. It's just three items: Clinker for cement plants just next to the SGR terminus in Nairobi, grain for mills in Nairobi and steel for rolling mills in Nairobi. Just these three make up 10 million tons on their own just going to a handful of plants in the direct vicinity of the railway. The problem is that the port terminals in Mombasa are geographically constraint and servicing them with the new railway isn't that easy/would require restructuring and reconstructing them. Where ever this happened (like with GBHL's grain terminal) the railway immediately captured almost the entire market. On the other end SGR lacks the direct service lines to the plants MGR had (and that fell into) disrepair. And transloading bulk like steel and clinker multiple times costs more than 600 km of trucking from the port to the plant directly.

On the other hand which greenfield railway (that's not a part of a mining operation) in the west is required to pay for it's own construction? Operationally SGR is profitable (if depreciation and interest payments are excluded from the balance sheet).


----------

